# javaBean



## javastreber (13. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!
ich habe ein Formular gebastelt,das nach klicken des submit-Button die Daten an die JSP-Seite gibt!
Nun möchte dass die ausgefüllte Daten an weitere JSP-Seite gibt und diese trägt alle Werte in eine JavaBean ein und entscheidet, ob alle Angaben richtig sind, wenn ja leite weiter ansonsten kehre zurück zu dem Formular.
Ich habe schon gegogellt aber irgendwie bin nicht auf eine passende Lösung gestoßen, da ich auch nur strebiger anfänger bin, komm nicht dazu.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Werte in die Beans übertrage?
Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## JimPanse (13. Mrz 2011)

Ziemlich Basis nah  sowas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht...


```
<jsp:useBean id="myBean" scope="page"
             class="package.name.myBean"/>

... bean aufrufen...
```

Hier die reference card dazu:
http://java.sun.com/products/jsp/syntax/1.2/card12.pdf


----------



## javastreber (14. Mrz 2011)

Hey vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich habe eine Java-Klasse, die via JDBC auf die Metadaten(Felder, Auswahlsliste) in der Datenbank zugreift und noch eine JSP, die für die Darstellung zuständig ist(arbeit mit Oracle JDeveloper).
Nach ausführen des JSPs wird mein Formular angezeigt.
Nun möchte die Formularwerte in bean speichern.
Brauche noch zusätzlich eine Javaklasse die zum Beispiel Daten heisst, um die Werten in bean anzuzeigen oder kann auf die JSP via bean zugreifen?
Vielen Dank für eure Antwort und Anregung.


----------



## Atze (14. Mrz 2011)

kannst du das mit der validierung nicht schon im browser machen über bspw javascript? für die grundsätzlichen sachen (zB feld garnicht ausgefüllt) musst du ja nicht jedesmal n ganzes servlet bemühen


----------



## javastreber (14. Mrz 2011)

Hey das hast recht! aber ich soll das per Hand programmieren und ohne javascript alles nur java weil es bequemer ist, so meinte unser Professor und wir sollten diese Vorgaben halten hehe.Mit JSP-datei kann ich schon die Formular anzeigen aber wie kann ich die Werte in bean übertragen das ist für mich noch ein Rätzel kann mir jemand ein Beispiel posten!


----------

